# Kosmos rub



## Ooaaronoo (Jul 28, 2019)

Was curious if anyone has used the honey chipotle killer bee? We used the killer bee one and loved it on everything I made it with so far. And am out so I need to make a order and was just curious on thoughts.


----------

